# Fly Fishing Gear - Beginners Kit



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All 

I've decided to start researching a little into fly fishing, looking for information for beginners and a rough guide on what fresh water kit I could possibly look at, for Bass. I can get a range of stuff at work for a heavily discounted price, but I'm not really looking at spending too much cash or getting too much kit at this point.

I've seen a few "packs" out there, one being a Gillies #6 fly kit that comes with rod, reel, leader, fly line, backing line, instructional dvd etc... With a RRP $169.00 - not that I'll pay full price :mrgreen:

What books, dvd's, websites etc should I be looking into? Any help will be greatly appreciated 

Cheers!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Not that it's a rule, but when you start out casting your enjoyment and progression can unfortunately be proportional to the amount you spend on your setup. I had plenty of frustrating sessions with a gnarly Ebay special before I bit the bullet and got my hands on some better quality gear and you'll notice the differences instantly, even as a beginner. Also look into getting some professional casting lessons (even just an hour or two) as an expert will help you quickly iron out any fundamental flaws that you can develop when trying to teach yourself and can be very hard to get rid of later.

I haven't used them myself, but TFO rods are quite reasonably priced and have a good reputation for fishing as well as some of their more expensive rivals - http://www.templeforkflyrods.com/. A #6 weight is probably a good starting point for bass, also check out some of the sub-9ft offerings available if you're going to be doing most of your fishing out of the yak.

PM Pat (4weightfanatic), he does a lot of successful yak-based fly fishing for bass. Also have a look on the Flylife forum and Australian Saltwater Fly Fishing Forum for advice and be sure to constantly check the classifieds there - you can find some real bargains on top-quality gear as people upgrade.

Rowan


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

There was a really good thread on this subject a few months ago. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Here you go.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=55144


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

A good link there Ado heaps of info. Thanks for the plug Rowan there are many a better fly fishos out there than myself but I do have alot of enthusiasm. Probably the best advice if you are serious is to get a lesson or two as has been said bad habits can be hard to shake particularly if you lose concentration in the learning phase (which can be lifetime :lol: ). No seriously - when you learn right to start with you build up muscle memory and it just becomes automatic after that the same happens when you learn or teach yourself wrong it is hard to shake the habit. Some of the Gillies kits don't look too bad. I have a TFO BVK #8 weight and it has become my fav rod being very light for its strength. Cheers Pat. :lol:


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I had a feeling there was going to be a reply about buying higher end fly gear, now it means more lies to my partner and less money in my account :lol: ahahahahhah... Best thing is where I've moved to now has a garage to hide toys in ;-) Will have a ponder around some of the forums and websites too.

Getting lessons is a good point, don't really want to start off to bad habits as I can see this will become a frustrating hobby if the simply steps are missed at the beginning. Are there any good teachers around the Brisbane area that anyone knows of?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Youtube casting tutorials will get you by between the time of your purchase and your first lesson if you go down that path.



4weightfanatic said:


> I have a *TFO BVK #8* weight and it has become my fav rod being very light for its strength. Cheers Pat. :lol:


I've been looking at the BVK #8 as my next fly rod purchase. Good to hear that its working for you.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

rino88 said:


> Getting lessons is a good point, don't really want to start off to bad habits as I can see this will become a frustrating hobby if the simply steps are missed at the beginning. Are there any good teachers around the Brisbane area that anyone knows of?


This is the best advice you can get, it isnt hard to cast a fly, but its bloody hard to do it with finesse in tight locations. For lessons, Google is your friend... ;-).

Id up the quality of the rod itself, dont spend too much on the reel (ok is good enough, it does little more than store the line) and use a not so expensive line until you've finished trashing things with it (learnt not to hot the ground trees etc). In fact id use a double taper until you are past the apprentice stage.

And then enjoy this marvellous facet of our sport...


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone used any of the Daiwa New Era stuff yet?

http://daiwafishing.com.au/?page_id=12165

I can also get my hands on anything through GM Gillies, I think they sell Sage...though apparently "sold exclusively" but I'm sure if I work my cunning linguistics I could get it in :twisted:

Will have a look around for lessons, so keen to give it a go. I'm making it this years goal to catch a bass on fly gear


----------



## nog (Jul 17, 2012)

Ryan
Come along to the next Brisbane Fly Fishing Club meeting mate and you can try a few rods and get a few pointers from members. Once you get the basics of casting the trip is SO much more enjoyable. If you're getting gear through Gillies any Sage rod is probably OK or Wildfish rods from Morise, it just depends on what suits you. We all have our own particular style.

Also what is invaluable is videoing your casting and compare it to Youtube casters.

The next meeting is Thursday 20th September. See my sig for location.

Cheers
Norm

P.S. If you want to be on the mailing list PM me your details


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

nog said:


> Ryan
> Come along to the next Brisbane Fly Fishing Club meeting mate and you can try a few rods and get a few pointers from members. Once you get the basics of casting the trip is SO much more enjoyable. If you're getting gear through Gillies any Sage rod is probably OK or Wildfish rods from Morise, it just depends on what suits you. We all have our own particular style.
> 
> Also what is invaluable is videoing your casting and compare it to Youtube casters.
> ...


PM Sent.

Will have a look into what is available, those Daiwa reels start at $400ea :shock: ahahahahah...

Might be best to play with someone else's toys first.


----------



## nog (Jul 17, 2012)

Ryan. There's a 6wt Innovator HLS going for sale on Flylife for $150. They are a great rod for the price and perfect to start with. I've also met the guy so he's kosher.

Norm


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

nog said:


> Ryan. There's a 6wt Innovator HLS going for sale on Flylife for $150. They are a great rod for the price and perfect to start with. I've also met the guy so he's kosher.
> 
> Norm


 X2

Innovator is great gear for the coin


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, will have a gander.

I might be getting a free fly rod off my cousin, apparently it's a cheapy and never been used. :mrgreen: I think he said it's a Pelagic brand; I use their standard rods that perform well so it'll be interesting to see this rod when/if I get it.


----------

